# Suite For Piano And Grand Orchestra



## MrAtanasov (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi guys!

New to the forum!Wanted to share some of my music with you,here are links to the 3 parts of my 'Bulgarian Suite' for Piano and Grand Orchestra in F sharp Minor that is getting published!Would love to hear your thoughts about the piece,here are the links:

Part 1:






Part 2:






Part 3:


----------



## MrAtanasov (Jun 25, 2011)

Uploaded some more of my works!Would be really glad to hear your thoughts/critics about my music,would really appreciate it,thanks!Here's the link to listen to the music:

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrAtanasov1?feature=mhsn#p/u/0/qbGxDlNDA14


----------

